# Getting speakers to work between computer and TV



## SwatMat (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello! So my problem is this: I bought a new monitor for my computer which works as TV too. The monitor has horrible speakers though so I need to know if it is possible to get my computer's speakers to work on my TV too? So I could listen to TV with the same speakers I use for my computer. Do I need to buy something else (more wires etc.) to get it work?

So my monitor is Samsung P2470HD (Enjoy internet and TV on one monitor, and live the good life. - P2470 24" Widescreen Digital TV Monitor - Digital TV Monitor - Monitors | SAMSUNG)

And my speakers are Logitech X-530

The upper picture is from back of my monitor and below back of my soundcard of my computer so you can see the wires and the outputs of my monitor.


















(Pardon my bad english )

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

The short answer is - you're SOL.

Those speakers have only one way to input audio - via the plugs that you have hooked to your sound card. Your TV seems to only have one output - optical. So unless your sound card has the capability to accept an optical signal (from the TV) there's no way to get what you're watching into the computer so it can be played with those speakers.


----------



## SwatMat (Apr 6, 2011)

yustr said:


> Welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> The short answer is - you're SOL.
> 
> Those speakers have only one way to input audio - via the plugs that you have hooked to your sound card. Your TV seems to only have one output - optical. So unless your sound card has the capability to accept an optical signal (from the TV) there's no way to get what you're watching into the computer so it can be played with those speakers.


Thank you 

So what is the easiest way? Buying a new soundcard or do I need both (new soundcard and new speakers)?

I was wondering too if there's adapter of some kind that could fix this problem. Or is it just me dreaming? :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

SwatMat said:


> Thank you
> 
> So what is the easiest way? Buying a new soundcard or do I need both (new soundcard and new speakers)?
> 
> I was wondering too if there's adapter of some kind that could fix this problem. Or is it just me dreaming? :grin:


THESEwould solve your problem. It has the capability to play from both your PC and TV. Kind of pricey but does what you want.


----------



## SwatMat (Apr 6, 2011)

yustr said:


> THESEwould solve your problem. It has the capability to play from both your PC and TV. Kind of pricey but does what you want.


Ok, thanks for your effort! :wave:


----------



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

The other thing you can do, although you don't list what kind of TV service you are using (cable, satellite, over the air, etc) is get a TV tuner card installed in your computer and then the signal will be coming from the computer to the monitor but allow you to use the computer speakers. Much cheaper option.

HD PVR Product overview

You can pick up a HD DVR capable card at Best Buy for under $100.


----------



## SwatMat (Apr 6, 2011)

ctwoods said:


> The other thing you can do, although you don't list what kind of TV service you are using (cable, satellite, over the air, etc) is get a TV tuner card installed in your computer and then the signal will be coming from the computer to the monitor but allow you to use the computer speakers. Much cheaper option.
> 
> HD PVR Product overview
> 
> You can pick up a HD DVR capable card at Best Buy for under $100.


I have cable. So all I would need is just a TV tuner card?

I also wondered if it's possible to get my PS2's sounds through the speakers if I do it this way? If I understand right this works only for the TV, not for the PS2?


----------



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, you would buy the TV card, install it in your computer. There is a PCI version that installs on your Motherboard or there is a USB version to just plug in. I prefer the PCI version as it allows for more connectivity. Plug your cable in to the card once it is installed and then scan for channels. It will do analog, Digital ATSC and Digital QAM channels. Your computer then sends the TV signal and the audio signal through just like if you were using any other program on your computer.

They do offer input capability so you should be able to hook your PS2 up to it as well, just make sure whichever card you get has an A/V input (I know the USB does as I just put it on a work computer)


----------



## SwatMat (Apr 6, 2011)

ctwoods said:


> Yes, you would buy the TV card, install it in your computer. There is a PCI version that installs on your Motherboard or there is a USB version to just plug in. I prefer the PCI version as it allows for more connectivity. Plug your cable in to the card once it is installed and then scan for channels. It will do analog, Digital ATSC and Digital QAM channels. Your computer then sends the TV signal and the audio signal through just like if you were using any other program on your computer.
> 
> They do offer input capability so you should be able to hook your PS2 up to it as well, just make sure whichever card you get has an A/V input (I know the USB does as I just put it on a work computer)


Ok, thanks for the advice!


----------

